# pensacola beach peir



## mulletslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

well got up this morining called the beach peir to see if any one had caught any bobos they no hook ups but birds every where 

so called my buddy troy and took of to the peir got there a little late about 9.30 guys out there had already landed 8 to 10 a peice

we were there about two hours landed two and called it a day just to many people there and buddy they did not mind throwing on your line 

me and troy call them the bonito mafia we all know who i am talking about they act like bobos are freaking yellowfin i guess they eat them


----------



## deviantek (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice. out of curiosity, what do you guys use when fishing for the bonitos?



Thanks,


----------



## mulletslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

white bass assassin shad with 1/4 to 1/2 oz saltwater jig heads


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Let it go Jabo..You have a potty mouth..LOL


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope they stick around for a while!


----------

